# Coiling Overhead Door as Egress Door



## nealderidder (Dec 19, 2018)

I'm pondering when I can use an overhead door as an exit. The CBC is pretty clear (1010.1.2) that a swinging door isn't required in a garage/factory/storage use if the space is small (less than 10 occ.). Think storage unit. But there is also an exception for power-operated doors complying with 1010.1.4.2.

1010.1.4.2 only requires that I can open the powered doors manually and that it takes no more than 50 lbs to get the door moving. 

So I could have a large assembly space with only powered coiling overhead doors as exits, right? 

I can already hear the protests (because it's a stupid idea) but what in the code is preventing me from doing this?


----------



## RLGA (Dec 19, 2018)

Section 1010.1.2: "Egress doors shall be of the pivoted or side-hinged type."

Unless an exception applies, then you're stuck with the above.


----------



## nealderidder (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi Ron, My question is about one of the exceptions (#7).


----------



## classicT (Dec 19, 2018)

While it sounds like a horrible idea bound to kill someone, it does appear to comply with the referenced sections. How would someone who requires accessible features make it out?


----------



## RLGA (Dec 19, 2018)

nealderidder said:


> Hi Ron, My question is about one of the exceptions (#7).


I would say no because the opening force needs to comply with Section 1010.1.3 (except that the force can be 50 pounds) and the requirements in that section are for swinging doors only. Additionally, in a panic situation, the doors would be nearly impossible to use due to the pressure of occupants against the door, similar to a revolving door, which requires swinging doors adjacent to them.


----------



## nealderidder (Dec 19, 2018)

What is interesting is that section 1010.1.4.2 which is the exception that allows powered doors in lieu of side-hinged swinging doors (at least that's how I read it) includes the following:

"...door shall be capable of *swinging* open..."

It also mentions

...swinging doors...
...sliding doors...
...folding doors...

No mention of overhead doors.

Maybe the intention of this section is to address powered doors at say a grocery store (sliding or swinging) rather than any door than can be power operated... but then some smart ass comes along and says "well it doesn't say that!"


----------



## RLGA (Dec 19, 2018)

nealderidder said:


> What is interesting is that section 1010.1.4.2 which is the exception that allows powered doors in lieu of side-hinged swinging doors (at least that's how I read it) includes the following:
> 
> "...door shall be capable of *swinging* open..."
> 
> ...


Interesting...the 2018 IBC, which I was looking at, took out the word "swinging." Go figure. It seems the 2015 IBC was much clearer in its intent.


----------



## steveray (Dec 20, 2018)

One more bad idea making it's way into the code.....Methinks I would not allow it as accessible egress......Unless it worked as such, but doubt it...


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 20, 2018)

Putting 50 pounds of force on a swinging door is a whole lot easier then using a lifting force of 50 pounds on an overhead door.
I can use my weight to help overcome the swinging door it will take strength to lift the overhead door


----------



## classicT (Dec 20, 2018)

mtlogcabin said:


> Putting 50 pounds of force on a swinging door is a whole lot easier then using a lifting force of 50 pounds on an overhead door.
> I can use my weight to help overcome the swinging door it will take strength to lift the overhead door


I agree. A person in a wheelchair can roll into a swinging door with 50lbs of force. How do you reach the floor and lift 50lbs from a chair?


----------



## RLGA (Dec 20, 2018)

mtlogcabin said:


> Putting 50 pounds of force on a swinging door is a whole lot easier then using a lifting force of 50 pounds on an overhead door.
> I can use my weight to help overcome the swinging door it will take strength to lift the overhead door


Good point!


----------



## JCraver (Dec 20, 2018)

nealderidder said:


> Maybe the intention of this section is to address powered doors at say a grocery store (sliding or swinging) rather than any door than can be power operated... but then some smart ass comes along and says "well it doesn't say that!"




But, it *doesn't* say that.  That's important.  It says what it says, and that's what we have to enforce.  Making stuff up and/or "interpreting" code to mean something other than it says is why people don't like code guys.

I'd permit it.  Exception 6 or 7 if followed gets you there.  I might not like it, and it's (probably...) bad code, but then a lot of it is.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 20, 2018)

1010.1.4.2 Power-operated doors. Does not include power operated vertical doors they are covered under 1010.1.4.5

Power-operated swinging doors, power-operated sliding doors and power-operated folding doors shall comply with BHMA A156.10. Power-assisted swinging doors and low-energy power-operated swinging doors shall comply with BHMA A156.19. Low-energy power-operated sliding doors and low-energy power-operated folding doors shall comply with BHMA A156.38.


BHMA
Builders Hardware Manufacturers’ Association
355 Lexington Avenue, 15th Floor
New York, NY 10017-6603
A 156.10—2011: Power Operated Pedestrian Doors
1010.1.4.2
A 156.19—2013: Standard for Power Assist and Low Energy Power Operated Doors
1010.1.4.2
A 156.27—2011: Power and Manual Operated Revolving Pedestrian Doors
1010.1.4.1.1
A 156.38—2014: Low Energy Power Operated Sliding and Folding Doors
1010.1.4.2


----------

